# My other boys



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I turn around and Charlie was just laying on his back staring at me. It was the cutest thing ive ever seen. haha


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

Great pictures!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## poshpooch (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the look on his face when he's laying on his back =) cute!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

They are all so cute, such a nice fur family you have there.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

very cute


----------

